# Grand Rapids angler catches state-record quillback carpsucker while bow fishing



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Grand Rapids angler catches state-record quillback carpsucker while bow fishing*

Contact: <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Awaltere%40michigan.gov">Elyse Walter, 517-284-5839 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural Resources









Oct. 16, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources confirmed a new state record last month for quillback carpsucker. This is the fifth state-record fish caught in 2014.

The state record for quillback carpsucker was beat by a fish caught by Benjamin Frey of Grand Rapids, Michigan, on Hardy Dam Pond in Newaygo County Friday, Aug. 29, at 1:45 a.m. Frey was bow fishing. The fish weighed 8.25 pounds and measured 22.62 inches.

The record was verified by Rich O'Neal, a DNR fisheries biologist in Muskegon.

The previous state-record quillback carpsucker was caught by Randy Bonter, Jr. of Grant, also on Hardy Dam Pond June 17, 2012. That fish weighed 8.12 pounds and measured 23 inches.

State records are recognized by weight only. To qualify for a state record, fish must exceed the current listed state-record weight and identification must be verified by a DNR fisheries biologist.

"2014 is shaping up to be quite a year for state-record catches as this fish is the fifth one we've confirmed," said DNR Fisheries Division Chief Jim Dexter. "These records continue to show just how phenomenal Michigan's fishing is, and there's still plenty of time left in the season for other anglers to catch their own potential state record."

For more information on fishing in Michigan, including other state-record catches, visit www.michigan.gov/fishing.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------

